# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة البشائر في محمد بن زايد/مصفح

## أم عبود999

الغاليات دقيت اليوم للمدرسة علشان أسجل ولدي كي جي 1 والحمدلله إنه التسجيل بعده مفتوح

شو رايكم بهالمدرسة من ناحية التأسيس؟ سمعت إنه الدين عندهم قوي بس كيف الإنجليش؟؟ هل هم منهج وزارة ولا أمريكي؟؟ 

مواد الرياضيات والعلوم تدرس بأي لغة ؟

ضروري اللي تعرف شي عنها أو عندها عيال فيها تنصحني 

مشكووووووووووووورة

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## أم عبود999

بلييييييييييييييز فيدوني

----------


## tooty frooty

الغاليه انا عيالي في البشاىر .... 
منهجها وزاري والعلوم والرياضيات بالعربي, بس الانجلش اوك بالنسبه لمستوى اليهال يعني انا عندي في الكي جي 1 والاول ابتداىي واحس وايييد مستواهم يتحسن من كورس لكورس

----------


## mai_uae

المدرسة ما عليها كلام عيال اخوي فيها بس مناهج التربية والتعليم... واسعارهم معقوله

انا عيالي في هورايزن الامريكية ....

----------


## أم عبود999

للرفع

----------


## دهن_العود

اااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## أم عبود999

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## ميمي ^^

رررررررررفع

----------


## مغتربة2

مدحوها لي بس ما عندي تفاصيل
وبالتوفيق

----------


## shereenah

الصراحة مالي تجربة وياهم بس أشوف عيال اخويه فيها وما أحسهم ذاك الزود...!

ما أقدر أظلمهم بس أحس مستواهم واااايد ضعيف...

ويمكن معلومتي غلط وعيال أخويه هم اللي مستواهم ضعيف !

بس أفضل تتأكدين

----------


## أم عبود999

تسلمو لكل اللي ردوا بعد نبي ردود بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## مارمريتا

للرفع

----------


## أم عبود999

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv رفع

----------


## رومانسية 2005

حتى انا بغيت اعرف معلومات اكثر عنها 

انا زرت المدرسة الاسبوع الي طاف بس حسيتها وايد زحمة وما شي العاب وايد حق الكيجي وقالولي منهج العربي من وزارة التربية والانجليزي هم مسوين منهج خاص فيهم ورسوم التسجيل للكيجي1 16050 درهم من غير الزي 

كان خاطري اسجل ولدي في النجاح او مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه بس للاسف اغلب المدارس سكرو التسجل 

فبليز خواتي الي عيالها فيها وبالذات الكيجي تخبرنا رايها فيها وهل استافدو منها او لا ؟

ويزكم الله خير

----------


## *أم حمداني

هلااااااا اختى انا بعد سرت لهم وقالو التسجيل 9-4 لاني ولدي بيروح الصف الثاني 
ما اعرف عنهم شي بس هن اغلب المدرسات سوريات 
بس احسها اوكية بروح وبشوفها

----------


## *أم حمداني

بليززززززززززززززززز الي حاطه عيالها تخبرنا

----------


## أم حبيبــة

صديقتي نقلت كل عيالها فيها...و تمدحها و مبسوطة عليها

----------


## أم عبود999

المزيد من الاراء بلييييييييز

----------


## مشكلتي ذوق

انا مسجله عيالي فيها الصرااااحه وايد حلوووه

----------


## نورحور

من احسن مدرسه للكي جي تو

----------


## ayatee

انا كنت معلمه فيها هي مدرسه ممتازه من ناحية التأسيس باللغه العربيه ويهتمو بالقرآن بس منهاجهم منهاج الوزاره الريضيات والعلوم بالغربي بالاضافه لمادة العلوم بالانجليش خاصه فيهم المدرسه منظمه بس بدللو الطالب كتير يعني ممكن الطالب يكون غلطان ومايهتمو ومافي العاب كتير تشد انتباه الطالب 
واهم شي انهم مابيبعتو الكتب مع الطلاب عالبيت عشان ماتكون الشنته تقيله عليهم

----------


## جريئة

للررررررفع

----------


## نورحور

من تعرف احسن معلمه للكي جي 2 في البشاير...................افيدوني من خبرتكن

----------

